# Words of wisdom for someone on a mission. Diet, competition...



## lollie (Dec 8, 2005)

Hiya 

Thought I'd write some food for thought as it always helped me: whatever your aims 

Prizes easily won are ofton not worth winning
Magic happens when you believe in it
If you are going to dream anyway you might as well dream BIG
All sunshine makes the desert
To achieve greatly you must be prepared to fail greatly
Yesterday is todays memory, and tomorrow is todays dream
Sometimes it's good to go someplace you've never been before.
If you lose, make sure you don't lose the lesson too
It is better to lose aginst a good opponent than to win against a poor one
Effort without direction is wated energy 

Hope you like them. 

Feel free to add your own..  

Lollie


----------



## Vanessa40 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lollie,
My fave one is...better to lose to a good opponent than win against a poor one..

Vanessa


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

Very inspiring quotes!!! Good luck with your goals.

Foreman


----------

